
Ex-Microsoftie: Company today 'a lot like IBM was in 1985' - raju
http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/archives/188966.asp
======
jhancock
"I think Microsoft today is a lot like IBM was in 1985. When I started my
career IBM dominated the tech world."

In the entire article, this is the only comparison he makes to IBM. He follows
with zero support for the argument. It may not be a bad article, but its a
misleading title. I worked at IBM starting in '87. I was expecting some
meaningful content from someone that knew what it was like working at IBM in
'85, but nothing provided.

------
thejo
The headline is misleading. He's pretty balanced in his views on Microsoft and
Google.

